# Habemus Papam!



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Bishop Tawadros has become Egypt’s 118th Coptic Pope after his name was picked from a box by a blindfolded child during Sunday's altar lottery at St Mark's Cathedral in Abbasiya, Cairo.
The new Pope of Alexandria and Patriarch of All Africa in the Holy See of St Mark the Apostle succeeds Pope Shenouda III who passed away last March. Pope Shenouda led the church for forty years and was chosen in a similar lottery in 1971.

Bishop Tawadros, auxiliary bishop for Beheira and auxiliary to ِArchbishop Pachomios (who is currently serving as acting Pope). A member of the Holy Synod, Tawadros was born in 1952 and studied pharmaceutical sciences at Alexandria University. He was ordained bishop in 1997.

The newly chosen pope was supported by members of the Coptic Laity Council for "his wisdom, firmness and ability to maintain good rapport everyone in his province; both Christians and Muslims alike."

Bishop Rafael, Bishop of Central Cairo and Heliopolis, who is one of the three leading candidates for the papal seat, also nominated Tawadros for the position because he is widely respected in the Coptic community.

Following an 8am mass on Sunday, acting pope Bishop Pachomios led altar boy Bishoy Gerges Mossad, to the altar, where the young blindfolded boy chose the name of the new pope. The three finalists who entered Sunday’s lottery were: Bishop Rafael, Father Rafael Ava Mina and Bishop Tawadros.

BREAKING: Bishop Tawadros chosen as Egypt's 118th Coptic Pope - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Mabrook to all Copts and to all Egyptians!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BBC video of the moment Bishop Tawadros is chosen

BBC News - Bishop Tawadros new pope of Egypt's Coptic Christians


----------

